# I found some clues on how the emoji dictionary on JB works



## sphaerophoria (Mar 8, 2012)

After not finding anything on the internet about what you had to type to get different emoji's, I looked to see if I could find a dictionary myself. After digging for a bit I found /data/data/com.google.android.inputmethod.latin/files/dicts/en/emoji%00003aen. Unfortunately it wasn't just an xml or sqlite database file, but a compiled binary. Browsing through the binary in a standard text editor gave a few more clues (now I know a few more shortcuts like "victory" or "voltage"), but it's impossible to read properly without some method of decompiling. For now i've uploaded it here and hopefully someone smarter than myself will be able to generate a list of the emoji phrases for everyone to enjoy .


----------

